# Hi, I'm a viking.



## Lortepunker (Sep 27, 2010)

*deleted*

............................


----------



## Soul Unique (Sep 27, 2010)

Great to have you here Ann!

Enjoy the forums.


----------



## spunky (Sep 27, 2010)

hope you enjoy the forums


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Sep 27, 2010)

Welcome

Og fedt navn du har dig :-D


----------



## equiworks (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd love to visit Denmark someday! 

  Welcome!


----------



## lilMAClady (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi there!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra, Ann! Glad to see a new face =)


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ann! happy to have you here!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Ann, welcome to the forums!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 2, 2010)

Ann!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Oct 7, 2010)

Welcome, Ann! Glad you came out of lurking


----------



## Bjarka (Oct 28, 2010)

Hej og velkommen


----------



## littlepickle (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello Ann, welcome!!


----------

